# '66 Frame off begun!



## thegangler (Mar 6, 2010)

I've started on my resto - i'll add a few pictures. Started removing body bolts yesterday and all but maybe 4 broke off - more like rusted off as little torque was required. Gonna be awhile before the body goes back on the frame, but how do you deal with broken body mounts? Drill them out? The ones in the back on the high part of the trunk had to be cut out as the threaded parts on the body support were just spinning... Thanks in advance!


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 25, 2011)

Good luck, my friend. I hope you get it back together soon! :cheers


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

that always sucks. your gona have to cut the body open to expose the body nuts and either vise grip and wd-40 the bolts or your gona have to install nut nuts. i have to do the same to mine. front two body nuts under the firewall. good luck.


----------



## Thor7352 (Oct 11, 2010)

:agree

Nice looking project. If you have time you could drill the broken ones out and try to re-tap them. Have fun on the project, take lots of pictures!

-Thor


----------



## thegangler (Mar 6, 2010)

thanks guys - two of them i could've looked at funny and they would've fallen off. The front four look like a bit of a pita - drilling and retapping it is! Now I just need that body rotisserie...


----------



## Thor7352 (Oct 11, 2010)

Gangler,

I bought one of these during the Christmas Season on Sale for $924.00.









http://www.directlift.com/Rotisserie-P49C16.aspx
I have been very pleased with the quality. It is made in China, but the steel is of adequate thickness, and the welds were to my satisfaction. I was expecting to add some weld and brackets and maybe even some custom fitting, but I was pleasantly surprised to see it all fit together. If the price looks like a lot, keep in mind you can easily sell it once your project is complete for a couple hundred less then you purchased it for, thus you rent it for the duration of your project. Therefore the only loss is the couple hundred dollars and tying up some funds for the project.

How much Floor steel are you planning/needing to replace?

-Thor


----------



## thegangler (Mar 6, 2010)

I'll post interior pics tomorrow, but the front floor pans are shot, the back ones are starting to go, the top part of the trunk has rusted out along the wheelhouses and some jackwagon "installed" a 3 piece kit that a blind ape with a bernzomatic could've done a better job of. So pretty much the whole thing. Not to mention rear quarters, inner wheelhouses, etc.


----------



## thegangler (Mar 6, 2010)

Some pics I took of the interior tonight. Sorry for the quality, 14 hour days at work doesn't leave much goat-time...


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

thegangler said:


> I'll post interior pics tomorrow, but the front floor pans are shot, the back ones are starting to go, the top part of the trunk has rusted out along the wheelhouses and some jackwagon "installed" a 3 piece kit that a blind ape with a bernzomatic could've done a better job of. So pretty much the whole thing. Not to mention rear quarters, inner wheelhouses, etc.


Feel free to click on the "My Photos" link under my avatar, I did a 66 a few years ago, the pictures start on about page 25 and end on page 5, I think that blind ape with a bernzomatic restored my car a few decades back,

Good luck,


----------



## thegangler (Mar 6, 2010)

Randy - i've already been all over your pics. They're my road map to resto  What's your recommendation on the floor pans/trunk - do them on the frame? Also how was replacing the rear inner wheel wells? I'll essentially be replacing the back of the car, minus the tail panel, which is surprisingly good shape...


----------

